# Funny plywood



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow nice idea


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you make it Dominik?


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I have found on the internet. I was wondering how it is so thoroughly Glued.
However, it is a simple plywood, finished on the CNC.
bubble plywood








The Bubble Cabinet & Apple Cabinet | Straight Line Designs Inc.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Certainly different at any rate. Not sure If I like it, or hate it. Interesting at any rate.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dominik I think that the circles are made by going deeper into the plywood and that means that the circles are little mountains cut into the plywood, this is not a flat surface but it goes up and down into the ply and back up again and it is going into the ply layer below the top layer and then into the layer under that one so the little hills would be at least 5mm higher than the little valleys, the proof is that when you look at the side edges of the cabinet then those edges are wavy, that wavy look is created by the cutter doing what I said, it goes up and down into the ply and cuts into the deeper ply layers, I also think that the ply that was used was made from thinner thicknesses of ply laminations, if they used ply made from thicker lamination's then the circles would be larger in diameter, so to get these tight circles then the ply lamination's were thinner, I wonder how long the CNC Router took to make that pattern as that time would have changed the value of the ply quite a lot, I am sure that there are persons who will buy that cabinets and they may pay a lot for it, there are some very expensive veneers that when they are layed onto a substrate then that sheet becomes very valuable indeed, I wonder how those sheets compare to a sheet that has been sculptured the way this one has been. It is an art cabinet and made to sit in the corner looking interesting and like Theo I don't know if I like it or I hate it but that is what art is about, controversy. NGM


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> Dominik I think that the circles are made by going deeper into the plywood and that means that the circles are little mountains cut into the plywood


If you look at the right edge of the cabinet, you will notice that the corner is wavy, not straight. The edge is more noticeable near the bottom.
It's different!


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> If you look at the right edge of the cabinet, you will notice that the corner is wavy, not straight. The edge is more noticeable near the bottom.
> It's different!


Its bubble plywood > The Bubble Cabinet & Apple Cabinet | Straight Line Designs Inc.


----------

